# Psychologist appointment - update



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Next Tuesday 5pm. 
I will keep yaz updated.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

good hazel  
be a fighter. have you been formally diagnosed with dpd?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Peachy 

No I haven't been formally diagnosed with DP.
I'm a bit nervous actually coz I'm so bad at explaining how I feel to anyone.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

good for u hazel


----------



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

Good for you. I am sure things will work great. I only recently visited a psychologist after suffering with this for years. It has been a huge improvement since then. Good luck.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Tuesday 7:34pm AEST Session 1

I attended my appointment today. It turned out really well. The psychologist was very good and understanding. It was basically an introductory thing as it was my first session. Just opened up as much as I can. He got me to fill some questionnaire to see how high my depression and anxiety levels are. The result was HIGH so he's gonna call my doc to prescribe some meds for me and also about my suicidal tendencies. I told him about me experiencing depersonalization. He knows about it 8). Like i showed him the copy of the list Mark posted on this site. The psych also told me about CBT and how it works.

I'm gonna update this after every session i have 

NB. I am gonna use this as like a diary entry for people to read and discuss on the chatrooms. Thanks again for your support


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yes, great i knew you could do it hazel  It will sound weird, but sometimes u actually look forward to going! Somedays i dont as its hard supressed feelings i have to deal with, but once i have i feel so great after, like peeling back the layers of an onion to get to that unsecure person i have been covering up. I cant wait to fnd "her" so i can heal her and make her all better.

Yippe Kai-yay Mother F*cker :twisted:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Happy for you Hazel.

CBT, as in Cognitive Behavioural Therapy?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes Chris, CBT stands for Cognitive Behavioural Therapy.

Went to the doctor today... CBF explaining what happened but i got prescribed a box of EFFEXOR for my depression and anxiety. The doc called my psychologist to get updates of my session. My psych suggested that i take meds as my depression and anxiety. levels are high.

I think i'll be having sessions with my psych once a month.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I had my 2nd meeting with the Psychologist. I pretty much needed it because I had more to share.
Will also be starting Cognitive Behavioural Therapy in a couple of weeks, I think.

I felt better after that session. Still a long way to go though. Like that shampoo ad, "it won't happen overnight but it will happen" :mrgreen:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you Erin! Yes it's been positive so far...


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Saw my psychologist last Thursday... It was a really good session. It was my 4th session.

We went through the CBT stuff. I'm beginning to understand things now.
Also he mentioned to me about being active and keeping a schedule or something.
Have a goal, a plan.

I'm really enjoying this. But I gotta do the homework.


----------



## ChampionSocks (Mar 10, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> Saw my psychologist last Thursday... It was a really good session. It was my 4th session.
> 
> We went through the CBT stuff. I'm beginning to understand things now.
> Also he mentioned to me about being active and keeping a schedule or something.
> ...


Hi Hazel, i will be visiting a psychiatrist this saturday and i was wondering if you have any advice for me, I just want to make sure he understands what is going on with me, because i dont know how familiar he is with DP/DR.


----------

